# how to update nod32 without internet?



## anil130 (Jun 3, 2008)

i have a really problem while updating nod32,because iam not getting updater and from another way i was unable to update ( Download update failed ) shows.isn't there any web site? so that i could get updater easily.
Anil Basnet.


----------



## New (Jun 3, 2008)

You are in wrong section..Please ask the question in Q&A  section...


----------



## goodshepherd (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont think so. nod32 does not support offline update. whu dont you try other programs like bitdefender or kaspersky. they have offline update.

here are the links:
for bitdefender
BitDefender Updates

for kaspersky
[url="*www.kaspersky.com/avupdates]kaspersky Updates[/url]


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Download nodupdate.zip from *www.nod32.jp/irda/
2. Extract the contents to any folder on your computer.
3. Open up the NOD32 Control Center by clicking on the system tray icon.
4. Open the "Update" screen and click on "Setup".
5. Click on "Servers" and click "Add".
6. Type the path of the folder with update files. Click OK. A new server is added to the dropdown list.
7. Select the new server (folder path) as the update server.
8. Back at the update screen, click "Update now".
9. After a brief pause, your NOD32 should be updated.

Hope it helps !!


----------



## manas (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ If that works... its cool...

I did not know there was an offline way to update NOD32.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ its not OFFLINE, its just a private update server. it may not have the latest updates. Use at your own risk. An official server is n times better than a private server.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 3, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> 1. Download nodupdate.zip from *www.nod32.jp/irda/
> 2. Extract the contents to any folder on your computer.
> 3. Open up the NOD32 Control Center by clicking on the system tray icon.
> 4. Open the "Update" screen and click on "Setup".
> ...



looks like its a japanese site..but thanks anyway...this will help


----------



## pushkar (Jun 3, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> 1. Download nodupdate.zip from *www.nod32.jp/irda/
> 2. Extract the contents to any folder on your computer.
> 3. Open up the NOD32 Control Center by clicking on the system tray icon.
> 4. Open the "Update" screen and click on "Setup".
> ...


I have tried this method in NOD32 antivirus version 3.x, but it doesn't work. It works in versions 2.7x.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ its not OFFLINE, its just a private update server. it may not have the latest updates. Use at your own risk. An official server is n times better than a private server.



Its NOD32 Japan site, not some private update server !!



pushkar said:


> I have tried this method in NOD32 antivirus version 3.x, but it doesn't work. It works in versions 2.7x.


Sorry bro, since i am on a linux machine now i cant verify the correct steps..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

Oops  nevermind... there is a similar named private server... nod32.something.jp so got mixed...

For the latest updates visit *nodview.net.ru/ thats a software which checks all official nod32 servers (and unofficial too, if you add them to the list) that you can add on to your update server list.


----------



## crazydevil (Jun 4, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> 1. Download nodupdate.zip from *www.nod32.jp/irda/
> 2. Extract the contents to any folder on your computer.
> 3. Open up the NOD32 Control Center by clicking on the system tray icon.
> 4. Open the "Update" screen and click on "Setup".
> ...



tis method only works for old versions of nod antivirus...
for more help in update packs ofnod goto nod123 and nod321 (chinese sites)


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ those are illegal. reported.


----------



## chicha (Jun 4, 2008)

or what you can do is if any of your friends have the same version of nod with internet update there node copy all the files and folders "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32
Antivirus" or from where ever you have installed and then copy it and replace it with the ones in your pc.
it worked for me and a friend of mine


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2008)

And copy all files from C:\all users\application data\eset\nod32


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 6, 2008)

chicha said:


> or what you can do is if any of your friends have the same version of nod with internet update there node copy all the files and folders "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32
> Antivirus" or from where ever you have installed and then copy it and replace it with the ones in your pc.
> it worked for me and a friend of mine





dheeraj_kumar said:


> And copy all files from C:\all users\application data\eset\nod32



thanks a lot....esp dheeraj, that should do the trick...and its simpler....many of my friends have the same version of nod32 i am using but they dont have internet connections at home,so they dont have the latest definitions...this is a cool way to update their virus definitions


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem 

And everyone, I meant C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ESET\NOD32

I missed out the documents and settings in my previous post, so newbies may have questions about it


----------

